# Pulled the trigger yesterday



## arrendale8105 (Jan 30, 2015)

Been driving the same truck i bought new in 2004, a dodge 1500 crew 4X4 with the hemi.  Its had a ROUGH life but has been and still is a sound truck.  It has 294,000 miles on it.  Decided to keep it for a hunting truck to keep this one a little cleaner for a while to haul the family on the weekends.  Been eyeing and keeping up with the Dodge Ecodiesel and that's what i went with.  Got the nice one too, may take me another 11 years to figure out all the gadgets and gizmos.  Its a 2014 as they were offering 0% for 72 months on all remaining 2014's. I love the way it drives and so does the wife! We'll see if it holds up and is as good a truck as the other was/is.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

Woo wee! That is Purdy. Had my 2500 for 10 years. Not ready for a car payment but, it is very tempting.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats on the truck.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 30, 2015)

That saddle leather looks amazing.  Very nice!


----------



## Napi (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice! I would like to know the hand calculated fuel mileage after a few tanks.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 30, 2015)

Napi said:


> Nice! I would like to know the hand calculated fuel mileage after a few tanks.



I'd also like to know this.  Here lately I'm not using my truck to anywhere near it's ability, so I'm really looking at a 1/2 ton with much better mileage that can still tow close to 10,000lbs.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 30, 2015)

Man that is one good looking ride. it must be one of those one gear trucks since it doesn't have a gear shifter.


----------



## kayaker1 (Jan 30, 2015)

SGaither said:


> Man that is one good looking ride. it must be one of those one gear trucks since it doesn't have a gear shifter.



Haha, I'm sure it's the 8 speed with the rotary shifter, I had one on my 2013 that tranny is awesome!  I miss it since I had it get a 2500.

Nice truck...


----------



## scott stokes (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow very nice truck.I would love to get a 2500 dodge.but my 07ford is paid for.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 30, 2015)

That is a nice looking truck.  No one can argue that.
I really like the "on paper" stats of the ecodiesel too.

Hope it lives up... I might go that rout on my next truck in a few years.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jan 30, 2015)

so who gets to hold the keys???

nice truck.  owned a dodge myself.  wouldn't mind test'n a new one


----------



## Karal (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice! Curious as to what your mpg was with the hemi.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 31, 2015)

Karal said:


> Very nice! Curious as to what your mpg was with the hemi.



Mine was never really good with the hemi. Averaged about 14 and could get 17 sometimes on long trips. It pulled everything I put behind it great too but didn't seem to matter whether it was a small load or large load to really kill it and drop toabout 7-9 mpg. They are suposed to be better now but my buddy just bought one last year and it's not near the what the sticker said. Haven't hand figured this one yt but computer says averaging 24.2.  If I set the cruise on 70 seems to really be the sweet spot as the guage says 34. I'm still going to hand calculate it and it does almost seem too good to be true but it drives like a dream compared to my other one (in its defense it is 11 years with 300,000 rough miles on it lol)


----------



## Karal (Jan 31, 2015)

Impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chum (Jan 31, 2015)

I picked up a 2014 Tradesman with the V-6/8 speed tranny and have loved it!  I'm averaging 23-24 mpg and had no problem pulling a loaded down pop-up camper with a 4-wheeler in the bed (plus 3 guys and all our hunting gear).  It may not have all the bells and whistles but I can see it being my primary ride for the next 20 years.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 3, 2015)

you're going to love that ecod had mine for 8 month's now and it has 24k miles on it. 28mpg. there is a good website just on them with some good info. ram1500diesel.com. only downside is the $200 oil changes, but I got 4 free with mine so haven't had to pay yet


----------



## rmp (Feb 3, 2015)

tr21 said:


> you're going to love that ecod had mine for 8 month's now and it has 24k miles on it. 28mpg.



Is you average mileage over the 24K miles really 28mpg? Hand calculated? Thank you.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 3, 2015)

tr21 said:


> you're going to love that ecod had mine for 8 month's now and it has 24k miles on it. 28mpg. there is a good website just on them with some good info. ram1500diesel.com. only downside is the $200 oil changes, but I got 4 free with mine so haven't had to pay yet





200 dollar oil change???   why so high?


----------



## tr21 (Feb 3, 2015)

yes hand calculated but I stopped keeping track of it after 12k. but all my trips are 120 miles each way with not many stops. $200 oil changes are due to the filter costing $60 and the oil (there are currently only 2 that meet specs) is over $10 a qt. and it holds 10qts.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 3, 2015)

10k miles between oil changes helps a little bit though.


----------



## mattech (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice


----------



## rmp (Feb 3, 2015)

That's great mileage and quite a bit better than any reports I've read and significantly better than anyone I've talked to. With mileage like that, it shouldn't take long to reach the break-even point of the extra costs associated with owning a diesel. 
Like T&T, I think it looks good on paper. 

Good looking trucks no doubt.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 3, 2015)

rmp said:


> That's great mileage and quite a bit better than any reports I've read and significantly better than anyone I've talked to. With mileage like that, it shouldn't take long to reach the break-even point of the extra costs associated with owning a diesel.
> Like T&T, I think it looks good on paper.
> 
> Good looking trucks no doubt.



now mine is 2wd big horn  with 3.55 gears and like I said I start it and drive 120 miles to work, no stops and only a few stop lights  on hwy 515/575 which are almost always green at 3am. so it's under the best conditions. I will say this they are great trucks, but if you use it for running around town or don't drive at least 30 miles to work DO NOT BUY THE DIESEL you wont get anywhere near what I get and can expect lots of trouble out of it. it's designed to be ran and gotten hot. diesel engines do not get efficient until they are totally heat soaked.  didn't mean to hijack your thread arrendale, that's one beautiful ecod.


----------



## rmp (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you sir.

Sorry for the hijack as well. Enjoy your new truck.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 4, 2015)

tr21 said:


> now mine is 2wd big horn  with 3.55 gears and like I said I start it and drive 120 miles to work, no stops and only a few stop lights  on hwy 515/575 which are almost always green at 3am. so it's under the best conditions. I will say this they are great trucks, but if you use it for running around town or don't drive at least 30 miles to work DO NOT BUY THE DIESEL you wont get anywhere near what I get and can expect lots of trouble out of it. it's designed to be ran and gotten hot. diesel engines do not get efficient until they are totally heat soaked.  didn't mean to hijack your thread arrendale, that's one beautiful ecod.




Is that what the dealer told you?    Cause I heard the same thing from guys who bought dpf dodge 2500 and 3500 trucks in 08 when they were introduced.  Its a fact diesels run best when completley warm but the truck should be built to run around town as well as across the country.  
     And when Taken in for warranty work for clogged dpfs and egrs if so equiped are they gona refuse work because it was run around town?

If I paid that for a new truck I would expect to be able to drive it how I like it and it not have a problem.  

Dose this truck come in a 4wd long base format?    Is it quick and powerful feeling?  Cause I like diesel power....


----------



## tr21 (Feb 4, 2015)

gaducker I have driven dsl's for over 30yrs so I can tell the dealer a few things about them ! I wrecked a 08 cummin's  and bought this truck to replace it( it got between 21-23mpg hand calculated) over 178k miles. no the dealer will cover it but what are you going to do after warranty and they give you a $1500 bill  to fix it ? you're going to holler what a piece of junk, I would tell you "here's your sign"  . don't know if it comes in a 4x4 longbed.  but if most of your driving is in town get a gas eng.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well i have just over 2000 miles on it now and it is still averaging about the same right at 24.5 hand calculated and on the computer Took our first long trip up to Lawrenceville and back last week and averaged just a little shy of 27 cruising 78mph on I75 the whole way up and back plus driving around up there for 2 days.  Mine is the 4wd model with 3.55 gears.  Still loving it so far.


----------



## Discotdi (Apr 6, 2015)

Great looking truck. I have an Outdoorsman 4x4 Ecodiesel.
15k miles so far. Averaging around 22 mpg. But I have 10 ply all terrain 33 inch tires. Mine uses lots of DEF. I'm about ready to fill it for the third time.


----------



## flattop (May 28, 2015)

I just got me a 2015 4x4 Ecodiesel. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 30, 2015)

Nice! I'm still loving mine. 27mpg average now


----------



## Robert28 (May 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

